# Last nights FOTN



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

So last night i went to my boyfriends sisters house becaus she was throwing a huge party for her nana and neice as it was both of their birthdays.  I had soo much fun, drank like 8 cocktails! haha and went on the karaoke singing Greece songs and Shania Twain.  also went on the Wii fit doing the hula hoop whilst very drunk







WHAT I WORE
FACE
smashbox photofinish primer
lily lolo minerals conealer and foundation
urban decay de-slick powder
mac sculpt n shape duo powder (contour)
nars orgasm blush

EYES
h&m brow pencil
UDPP
mac paint pot in cash flow
mac eyeshadows in - evening aura, femme-fi, time & space, showstopper
bobbi brown gel liner
mac duo pencil liner in - nighthawk/front row
too faced lash injection mascara
ardell wispies lashes (glamour)

LIPS
mac cremestick liner - red enriched
mac lipstick - port red
mac dazzleglass - love alert (just a bit in the centre)




















one with the boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## TDoll (Jun 8, 2008)

very pretty! looove the red lips!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 8, 2008)

Gorgeous look !


----------



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2008)

you look like a model!


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 8, 2008)

oh wow...you should have been on the red carpet!

you look like a hollywood beauty


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 8, 2008)

so glam! FAB x


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jun 8, 2008)

Aw, you look very glam and gorgeous!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 8, 2008)

You are so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love those lashes, and man does Port Red look awesome one you!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 8, 2008)

Whoa! HOT look girl...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 8, 2008)

wow u are stunning. You're so gorgeous I don't even know what to do with myself lol

Work it girl


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 8, 2008)

gorgeous! uve just inspired me to buy port red!


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 8, 2008)

Cute...is that top from DP???

You look really lovely!! Very nautical!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

stunning!!! love red lipstick on you!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 8, 2008)

Gorgeous everything about you ..the hair, makeup, outfit down to the hot red nails ...! loves it ... so funny I love seeing yoru fotd's and I don't hate you for being so hott lol ..thats hard for me to admit haha ..when I see hot girls in Real life im like ugh that bitch lol ...(u know hating) but anyway ...your posts always make me smile and get good ideas ..so yeah ok lol i shall shut up now =P


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for the lovely comments everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and JustDivine yeh its from DP!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jun 8, 2008)

You look great. You pull off the red lips so well!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

i love this look
youre gorgeous, im jealous!
xx


----------



## alehoney (Jun 8, 2008)

so pretty!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 8, 2008)

Very pretty!  I love the navy top you're wearing!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thanks for the lovely comments everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and JustDivine yeh its from DP!_

 
becky, what's DP??? does it stand for anything?


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_oh wow...you should have been on the red carpet!

you look like a hollywood beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
have to agree; you look beautiful! i love the pic with your boyfriend too it's super cute.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_becky, what's DP??? does it stand for anything?_

 
Its a UK shop called Dorothy Perkins


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

I luv it!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

ah yeh i know dorothy perkins

i love your earrings


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 8, 2008)

Gorgeous hun, the one with the bf is so cute


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

i like red lips on you.


----------



## Graziella*K (Jun 8, 2008)

You look FA-BU-LOUS !!! This color combo was made for you and is so glamourous with the jewel-red lips !

This hairstyle suits you too ! It looks really rockabilly/pin-up ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

i wanted to order a bunch of ardell lashes from madamemadeline and didn't know which ones to choose now i'm definitely getting the wispies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




could you post a close up of them lashes if you have it please??? or maybe you can email me one of the pics in bigger quality if you can

i just wanna see them upclose on someone, i've only seen them in queeenofblending but wanna see them on more people


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow you rock that red lipstick! looks great!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

and sorry for asking you so much stuff lol but what shade are you in lily lolo makeup? (love the name lol)


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_and sorry for asking you so much stuff lol but what shade are you in lily lolo makeup? (love the name lol)_

 
PM me ur email hun and ill send u a bigger pic of the lashes more close up

well i bought 3 different samples: popcorn, in the buff and cookie... in the buff is the shade i am now but i think when i get a tan on holiday ill be cookie or maybe a lil darker


----------



## Patricia (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks so much becky, i'm gonna order some samples, i've always wanted to try mineral foundation but it's still not very popular in spain


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

Omg you are too damn gorgeous!! I wish I could pull off red lips! Your BF looks way cute too, hehe!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn girl!

Gonna make me take a trip to the good ole UK LOL

You look great! Gold eye shadow w/ red looks always looks glam.


----------



## missjaclynrose (Jun 8, 2008)

love those red lips


----------



## user79 (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks lovely! You look great in red lips.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 8, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## Trista (Jun 8, 2008)

Love it! Those red lips are too hot!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

very sexy


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 9, 2008)

Very glam...i love this look!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 9, 2008)

*~*You look gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

You look like a pin-up girl!  Those red lips are so pretty on you!  Great job!


----------



## xkatietron (Jun 9, 2008)

effin hot!!! I LOVE the red lips.

I never get to wear cute lips because my boyfriend doesn't want to end up wearing the same lipstick as me haha. I understand though.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 9, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 9, 2008)

very classic but yet modern lol.


----------



## Jot (Jun 9, 2008)

great look. now i really really wish i'd got cash flow to go with neo scifi!!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 9, 2008)

Aww u look so beautiful - the outfit the make up and everything! beautiful.


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thanks for the lovely comments everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and JustDivine yeh its from DP!_

 
Aw thanx...I was looking at it and think I'll buy it now..looks really cute on!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 9, 2008)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 9, 2008)

You look gorgeous, you should deffo be a model x


----------



## damsel (Jun 9, 2008)

you look great


----------



## Sarah (Jun 9, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## red.pill (Jun 9, 2008)

well done.... i wish red lips would look that good on me too!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 9, 2008)

you look stunning!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## mreichert (Jun 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 9, 2008)

You look hot!  I love the makeup and the outfit!~ Rock it, mama!


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! love the red lippie


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 9, 2008)

u look gorgeous!!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love the lips and the brows!


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 9, 2008)

Very Pretty !


----------



## rutledgekl (Jun 9, 2008)

movie star material!very pretty!


----------



## oddinary (Jun 10, 2008)

Gooorgeous! I love those lashes.
How do you like the Heatherette liner??


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Gooorgeous! I love those lashes.
How do you like the Heatherette liner??_

 
for the top lash line its not so good

but for underneath bottom lashline its perfect.. easy to smudge so you dont get a harsh line and i love the cream/peach colour because its great for the tear duct area for that brightening effect


----------



## Emmi (Jun 10, 2008)

You look great!!


----------



## Kristal (Jun 10, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 10, 2008)

Perfect in every way!


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 11, 2008)

You're hot, the red lipstick looks great on you!


----------



## Moonspell (Jun 11, 2008)

You look gorgeous! 
Port Red is amazing on you


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 11, 2008)

You are very pretty...nice look....looks good on u


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ktb8293 (Jun 11, 2008)

you can rock a red lip . but pretty e/s too


----------



## ppalada (Jun 11, 2008)

wow port red looks hot on you!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW you are so STUNNING!  you look super hot!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jun 12, 2008)

you look gorgeousss bexx
wish i could pull off port red lol
hope you had a great night
<3333333.xo


----------



## Evey (Jun 19, 2008)

DUDE! You're gorgeous! I'm def going to try this look. Just beautiful!

how's about a tut for this look? PWEEEEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 19, 2008)

you look absolutely gorgeous and sexy!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice look


----------



## majacat (Jun 19, 2008)

oooh how i hate you haha you made me want port red lipstick and  it's sold out i Denmark 
well too bad for me, Love your earrings too.
hugs
//Majacat


----------

